# Lifelike Perch Crankbait



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

This is a new lure from a guy named Grant Koppers. It looks amazing! Some lures catch fish, some catch fisherman. I've heard this one does both!

The website has some video of it swimming. Look for the link to the video in the bottom left corner.

http://www.koppersfishing.com/YellowPerchSpecs.aspx


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks man, do you know the pricing?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

No. I don't think it's readily available outside of the Niagra River area. I haven't found it at my usual online places. I read on a walleye forum that it's like 12 bucks, but I don't know for sure.

It just looks sooo good. I'm not gonna bite this time though, I just thought some guys who fish perch heavy areas might want to know about it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

shyeah like us on Jordanelle this year?! I will get one if its not more than 12....


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Those look awesome! where and how can I buy?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I found a place online. Downside is the lure is 12.99 and shipping is like $5. :evil:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a luckycraft knock off. I picked up some fish on a 78 pearch pointer at the nelle. If you get one let me know if they are any better...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yikes, that is pricey! :shock:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah, too pricey. This time i'm showing some self restraint and not purchasing one.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I get the feeling that lure would be killer on the TM's at Pineview. Then again, I don't know @#$# about TM's. I went there Monday and got a big old skunk. The day I get one, I will finallly walk away from the thorn in my side known as Pineview.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> I found a place online. Downside is the lure is 12.99 and shipping is like $5.


What site?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Never mind I found it


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

What website is it? I would like to try one. I have a Rapala Perch Shad rap and have only gotten followers. I would like to try this one


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=4884


----------



## treep (Oct 2, 2007)

i bought one of them online from dandrsports.com for $12.99. i got the medium diving metallic perch. it says it dives to 6 feet but it goes deeper than that. more like 10-12. i just barely got it a few weeks ago but i'm going to throw it at jordanelle and pineveiw a lot.

its very realistic and good looking. if you plan on getting one, i would reccomend getting the natural color because the metallic is too shiny and doesn't look a perch at times. 

i would suggest saving your money and getting 3 or 4 other baits. yeah its a good bait, but for me it didn't seem like it was worth the 20$ after shipping. i'll let you know when i catch something with it

check out the website koppersfishing.com they have a crawdad crankbait taht is pretty awesome and a shad looking bait that would probably be good too.


----------

